# not being in control



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

so does anyone have this? Like you feel that you are not in control anymore and then you start to panic and act even more weird. still you are very conscious whats happening


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, I was talking about this last night:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/77762-please-help-me/page-2#entry518858


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I get feelings that I'll lose control its intense , like I feel overwhelmed and I feel I'm loosing control .
Kinda a feeling like ill go nuts and lash out at people .. 
Not sure if this is what you mean


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

yes. im sometimes feeling that im just suffered so much that i cant handle this anymore and i gonna explode or die to my pain. i think its intense axniety. especially when im in market im feeling like everyone is juging me that its all about me and im so nervous. it feels that i put these mask on which are subconcious. and i feel that someone is controlling me that i should be certan way. like everyone else.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup that's how I feel too.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

My brain never feels like it's in the present moment - so what tends to happen is that I gloss over daily things entirely in my mind, making it feel like I never did them, or else that they happened a long time ago, even if it was the same day. So many mundane activities just don't seem to register, making it feel like my life is on autopilot. I sometimes have a very brief moment of relative clarity, and then I'll think like "huh? how did I get here?" - almost like I was sleepwalking up until that point.

For me, this is the main reason as to why I don't feel in control. My body still functions, but my brain feels disconnected from it.


----------

